# String in paint Methode anzeigen



## berni (24. Jan 2007)

Hi;
 Öffne aus ner Datei einen Text und möcht den dann Anzeigen!!
 Mit int Werten klappt das schon ganz gut!! aber wills auch mit char
 Danke in vorhinein!!

gibts das parseInt auch für Char oder geht das grundsätzlich anders???




```
class Betriebsanzeige extends JFrame 
    { 
        
  	  private int wert;
  	  int tabelle[] = new int[10];

  	  public Betriebsanzeige()
        {   
  	    super( "Betriebsanzeige" );       
            setSize( 400, 400 ); 
            setLocation( 0, 0 ); 
            setVisible( true );       
            setAlwaysOnTop(true);
            
            
            
            try { 
                
                URL url = new URL("http://localhost/projekt/PHP/Laden/Text.txt");            
                
                BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream())); 
                
                String str; 
                
          
                while ((str = in.readLine()) != null) 
                { 
                	
                	StringTokenizer st = new StringTokenizer(str); 
                	while(st.hasMoreTokens()) 
                	{ 
                	String betrag = st.nextToken(); 
                	
                	tabelle[a++] = Integer.parseInt(betrag); 
                	
                	}
                } 
                in.close(); 
                
                 
            }  

        	catch(IOException e)
        	{ System.out.println(e);
        	}

        	catch(NumberFormatException e)
        	{ System.out.println("Fehler" + e.getMessage());
        	}
        }   

  	    public int getWert() 
  	    { 
  	        return tabelle[0]; 
  	    } 
  	    
  	   

        public void paint(Graphics screen) 
        { 

        // Hier Text ausgeben

}
```


[/code]


----------



## The_S (24. Jan 2007)

Warum gibts du nicht einfach den String aus? Ob jetzt String oder char ist wurst ...


----------



## berni (24. Jan 2007)

hab ich jetzt mal so gmach!! der String hört aber beim Leerzeichen auf einzulesen?! :roll: 
 Why


----------



## The_S (24. Jan 2007)

Weil du ihn mit dem String-Tokenizer am Leerzeichen trennst vermutlich.


----------



## André Uhres (24. Jan 2007)

```
...
class Betriebsanzeige extends JFrame {
...
    private String[] tabelle2 = new String[10];
    private int a, b;
    public Betriebsanzeige() {
...
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setVisible( true );
...
                while(st.hasMoreTokens()) {
                    String betrag = st.nextToken();
                    try {
                        tabelle[a] = Integer.parseInt(betrag);
                        a++;
                    } catch (NumberFormatException e) {
                        tabelle2[b++] = betrag;
                    }
                }
...
    }
...
    public void paint(Graphics screen) {
        // Hier Text ausgeben
        int x = 100;
        int y = 100;
        for (int i = 0; i < tabelle.length; i++) {
            screen.drawString(""+tabelle[i], x, y);
            y += 20;
        }
        x = 200;
        y = 100;
        for (int i = 0; i < tabelle2.length; i++) {
            screen.drawString(""+tabelle2[i], x, y);
            y += 20;
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## berni (24. Jan 2007)

Thanks!    hab das so jetz hinbracht


----------

